# MET Parachute 2014 Impressionen



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2014)

Hi zusammen. Ich hab es gewagt und mir den neuen MET Parachute Baujahr 2014 schicken lassen. Hatte ihn als leichten und luftigen Ersatz für meinen URGE Down-O-Matic ins Auge gefasst. Immerhin wiegt der URGE mal eben 1004 Gramm (L/XL) während es der MET auf gerade 714 Gramm (M) bringt. Die M-Version habe ich mal gewagt, weil ein Helm ja auch fest sitzen muss und ich die Hoffnung hatte durch das Drehrad genügend Spielraum zu haben...

Allgemeines:
Der MET ist recht ordentlich verarbeitet. Scharfe Kanten oder schlechte Klebestellen hab ich nicht entdecken können. Die Polster sind minimalistisch, wie bei jedem AM/CC Helm eben. Lediglich die beiden Wangenpolster (in zwei Stärken dabei) sind etwas dicker. Die Materialanmutung ist...naja...noch Okay. Dagegen sieht mein URGE aus wie ein Rolly Royce. Mein günstiger UVEX CC Helm sieht auch nicht anders aus und mein TLD A1 ist ebenfalls ein gutes Stück wertiger.

Passform:
Ich hab ziemlich genau einen 58cm Kopf. Weshalb mir die meisten M-Modelle bei AM Helmen nicht passen. Der MET ist da etwas weiter und hat noch genügend Spielraum um das Drehrad anzuziehen ohne dass man direkt Kopfschmerzen bekommt. Insgesamt ist er aber recht unbequem. Durch die wenigen Polster und das brettharte Drehteil am Hinterkopf muss man sich schon daran gewöhnen. Gerade wenn man so einen plüschigen URGE gewohnt ist... Die vertikale Position am Hinterkopf ist mehrfach verstellbar.
Ein richtiger Mist ist IMHO der Doppel-D Ring vom Verschluss. Das ist schon ziemlich frickelig und mit Handschuhen fast nicht zu machen. Wenn man also bei warmem Wetter unterwegs ist und den Helm oft auf und absetzt oder zum Lüften öffnet, nervt das sschon ziemlich. Hier glänzt wiederum der URGE mit einem einfachen Klick-Verschluss. Kann ich keine Nachteile zum Doppel-D erkennen.
Das Einsteigen in den Helm ist auch etwas beschwerlich. Man reißt sich da schon ganz gerne mal beide Ohren ab, bis man endlich drin steckt, weil die Wangenpolster recht dick sind. Kann man zwar gegen die dünneren tauschen, aber dann wackelt der Helm am Kopf.

Brille und Goggle:
Meine Smith Optics FUEL passt einigermaßen rein und am Hinterkopf gibt es eine Halterung wo das Kopfband reinrutschen kann. Ein ganz klein wenig drückt die Goggle auf die Nase, wodurch man in Versuchung kommt den Helm etwas nach oben zu schieben. Das Problem hab ich aber beim URGE auch. Leider werden die beiden Luftlöcher am Hinterkopf durch das Band verdeckt.
Meine UVEX Radical Pro Brille passt recht gut. Ähnlich wie beim URGE.

Fazit:
Insgesamt hab ich mir ein wertigeres Gefühl und eine bessere Polsterung beim MET versprochen. Kostet immerhin Euro 179,- und liegt damit auf dem Niveau des URGE. Belüftung wird klar besser sein als beim URGE muss aber noch getestet werden. Ob ich ihn als leichten Enduro Ersatz für heimische DHs oder schwierige, technische Touren behalte, muss ich noch überlegen. Anbei auf jeden Fall ein paar Impressionen....


----------



## supermanlovers (16. August 2014)

Danke für deinen Bericht. Mich interessiert der Helm sehr.
Durch den festen Kinnbügel kann ich aber derzeit kaum einen Mehrwert für mich erkennen.

Bergauf möchte ich ihn nicht längere Zeit tragen und bergab ist mein Specialized sicherer und nur 220g schwerer. Klar, leichter ist immer gut. Einen wirklichen Mehrwert sehe ich eigentlich nur im sehr welligen Gelände.

Vielleicht kann ich ihn mir irgendwann mal live anschauen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (16. August 2014)

Klasse Bericht, Danke.

Das Gewicht und die Belüftung sind sicher die herausragenden Vorteile des neuen MET, aber wenn er nicht richtig passt, das An & Ausziehen etc. nicht optimal sind, dann gibt es nur eins: zurückschicken, schade!

Für mich scheidet der Helm sowieso aus, da in meinem Kopf noch immer herumspukt ich bräuchte nen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel, da ich nun mal auch bergauf gerne mit Helm unterwegs bin, mich aber der Kinnbügel dauerhaft nerven würde..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. August 2014)

Vermutlich wird es auch beim Versuch bleiben. Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon mal den URGE Archi Enduro am Start, weil ich dachte ich könnte den auf schwierigen Strecken die ganze Tour fahren, anstatt den FF am Rucksack mitzuschleppen oder die Tour nur mit AM Helm zu "riskieren". Hat sich gezeigt, dass der doch viel zu schwer und ebenfalls der Kinnbügel auf Dauer nervig war. Also hatte ich doch lieber den TLD A1 gekauft und wenns mehr brauchte den Down-O-Matic mitgeschleppt.

Es scheint sich herauszukristallisieren, dass diese Art Helme tatsächlich nur was für Enduro-Rennen sind, wo man längere Zeit hoch und runter fährt und dabei nicht den schwersten Helm tragen will oder sich ein Carbon-Modell leisten kann.

Auf den "Ausflügen" wo ich mehr als den AM-Helm brauche, hängt er beim hoch fahren eh zumeist am Lenker um dann für die Abfahrt aufgesetzt zu werden. Und dann sind 300g mehr oder weniger für "nicht-Profis" nicht so entscheidend.

Was den MET angeht könnte man noch mal die größere Variante probieren, in der Hoffnung dass man leichter einsteigen kann, aber der Halt nachher trotzdem ausreichend ist. Was bleibt ist dennoch der blöde Doppel-D Ring. Wir haben ein paar Strecken auf denen man FF braucht, aber wo man bestenfalls 1-2 Minuten runter und dann wieder 20 Minuten hoch fährt. Dann 10x den Doppel-D auf und wieder zu frickeln ist echt saudumm. Zeigt wieder mal, dass der Helm eher für längere Einsätze am Stück (Enduro-Rennen) gedacht ist. Was man vorher schon hätte wissen können....

Ergo geht er sehr wahrscheinlich wieder zurück. Aber die Impressionen bleiben..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. August 2014)

Für alle Kinnbügelabnehminteressierten gibt es übrigens diese Studie von Vecnum, dem Hersteller der neuen extralangen Remote-Sattelstütze. Kommt aber erst in 2015.

http://vecnum.com/produkte/splithelm/design-studie/


----------



## vitaminc (17. August 2014)

Ja, und dann noch der Bell Super 2R, kommt im Spätherbst, und wird demnächst zur Eurobike angeblich offiziell vorgestellt.


----------



## hakenschlag (18. August 2014)

Hi 
habe mir den Helm nun auch gekauft, und gestern zum erstenmal auf einer kleinen Tour ausprobiert. Ich denke ein vergleich mit dem Urge hinkt, da der Met doch einen anderen Einsatzbereich abdeckt. Der Met ist wesentlich leichter und wie ich finde sehr angenehm zu tragen. Er bietet denke ich bei weitem nicht die sicherheit eines Urge. Der Met wirkt recht filigran und zerbrechlich.  Einen Sturz wird er nicht überleben. Was wirklich gut an ihm ist: die Belüftung, das  null eingeschränkte blickfeld und das man ganz normal atmen kann. Ich habe den Helm auf der ganzen Tour nicht abgesetzt und auch an steilen Passagen nie das gefühl gehabt ich kriege zu wenig Luft in dem Ding. Ein Absetzen zwischendurch ist einfach nicht nötig. Der Helm ist absolut tourentauglich. Das aufsetzen fand ich nicht frickelig, habe aber auch einen recht kleinen Kopf. Der Kinnbügel hat auch beim trinken (trinkblase) kein bisschen gestört. 
Mein Fazit, der Helm ist absolut gelungen, den gebe ich nicht wieder her !


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. August 2014)

Hi hakenschlag,

schön zu hören dass Du so zufrieden bist. Zu Deinem Glück war es gestern nun nicht allzu warm. Wie lange warst Du unterwegs?
Kein Schweißstau an den Backenpolstern? Kein Druck am Hinterkopf von dem steifen Plastikteil mit Drehrad? Doppel-D Strap lässt sich mit Handschuh leicht öffnen und schließen? Brille passt Problemlos rein? Goggle ebenso?

Wenn ich bedenke wie mancher Wanderer beim Anblick eines normal ausgerüsteten MTBlers schon in Panik gerät, möchte ich nicht wissen wie es bei einer Begegnung mit einem FF-Biker aussieht....


----------



## vitaminc (18. August 2014)

> Der Met wirkt recht filigran und zerbrechlich. Einen Sturz wird er nicht überleben.





> Mein Fazit, der Helm ist absolut gelungen



Ein filigraner/zerbrechlicher Helm für 179€, der keinen Sturz überleben wird, ist automatisch auch ein gelungener Helm?

Interessante Schlussfolgerung


----------



## supermanlovers (18. August 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ein filigraner/zerbrechlicher Helm für 179€, der keinen Sturz überleben wird, ist automatisch auch ein gelungener Helm?
> 
> Interessante Schlussfolgerung



Wenn er beim zerbrechen die wirkenden Kräfte aufnimmt und dadurch ein Kieferbruch verhindert wird ? Ja, dann hat er für mich seinen Zweck erfüllt. Mein Modelgesicht ist mir mehr als 179€ wert.

Du behältst deinen Helm wenn du mal hart auf den Kopf gestürzt bist ?


----------



## vitaminc (18. August 2014)

> Du behältst deinen Helm wenn du mal hart auf den Kopf gestürzt bist ?



Das kommt auf die Beschädigung des Helmes an. Bei nur oberflächigen Macken und solange der Hartschaum keine Risse hat behalte ich den Helm. Ansonsten wäre ein Helm mit Crash Replacement vielleicht ne bessere Investition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakenschlag (18. August 2014)

der met hat crash replacement


----------



## Hardtail-GK (18. August 2014)

Sehe ich aber richtig, dass es den neuen Parachute nicht (wie zu Beginn angekündigt) mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügeln geben wird? Schade, eigentlich - hätte ich mir als Alternative zu der Vecnum-Variante gerne angeschaut.


----------



## malmo (18. August 2014)

nope, kann nicht abgenommen werden...


----------



## sp00n82 (18. August 2014)

Hatte sie mal geplant, aber dann doch lieber einen "echten" Fullface draus gemacht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. August 2014)

Also so filigran ist der MET nun nicht. Ich würde ihn jetzt nicht unbedingt als DH-Profi verwenden oder wenn ich regelmäßig im Bikepark 2m Drops oder 5m Road Gaps springen würde. Ansonsten wird der nen ordnetlichn Bums abhalten können. Wie stabil der bei einem Crash frontal auf den Kinnbügel durch den variablen Kopfgurt am Kopf sitzt, und ob es einen Unterschied zum "richtigen" FF gibt, kann nur vermutet werden....
Für den Dauereinsatz mit Goggle muss man schon gucken, dass diese nicht zu groß ist, da man wie geschrieben sonst den Helm etwas nach oben schieben und fahren muss. Siehe auch Seitenansicht meiner Bilder mit Goggle. Da entblößt man das Kinn schon ein wenig damit...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. August 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. August 2014)

....


----------



## kryos (22. August 2014)

Da warte ich lieber noch auf den Super 2R. Sieht sehr interessant aus. Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. August 2014)

Jupp, bin auch gespannt auf den 2R, wobei er für mich nicht so einen "mächtigen" Kinnschutz bräuchte....

http://www.by-bike.fr/?s=super+2+r


----------



## kryos (23. August 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Jupp, bin auch gespannt auf den 2R, wobei er für mich nicht so einen "mächtigen" Kinnschutz bräuchte....
> 
> http://www.by-bike.fr/?s=super 2 r


Den Artikel hatte ich noch nicht gesehen, sieht echt solide aus! Da steht was von Dezember, ich hoffe dass der dieses Jahr noch kommt..


----------



## Votec Tox (23. August 2014)

Hatte mir den Met P. erst in L bestellt, da ich eigentlich einen Kopfumfang von 59 habe.
Allerdings einen eher schmalen Kopf und somit ist er mir L zu breit, wird nun wieder verkauft.
Daraufhin in M bestellt und erstaunlicherweise passt er sehr gut, zum An- und Ausziehen muss ich das Einstellrad lose drehen. Mit dem Doppel-D-Verschluss habe ich keine Probleme, bin es von den Motorradhelmen gewöhnt.

Als Vergleich fuer einen luftigen FF-Helm habe ich einen alten Spezi Deviant, also auch den mit Verstellrad.
Der Met sitzt angenehmer und leichter auf dem Kopf.
Natürlich wird er empfindlicher sein, z.b. wenn man ihn am Lenker baumeln laesst, dann wird er schneller zerkratzen im Gegensatz zu den laminierten DH-Helmen. Aber er ist nunmal wie ein normaler AM-Helm gebaut.
Das Oberteil ist quasi ein AM-Helm (der Bluegrass Golden Eye) mit einem mit vier Schrauben befestigten Kinnbuegel, den man mit etwas Aufwand abschrauben kann, im Internet gibts dazu schon Filmchen. Ich werd' das aber nicht machen, vermutlich leidet irgendwann die Passgenauigkeit beider Bauteile.

Bin den neuen Met P. nun ein WE in den Alpen gefahren und trug sich ohne zu druecken, sehr angenehm diese Silikonlage auf der Stirn. Natuerlich schwitzt man bergauf, jedoch weniger als mit dem Deviant.
Die Studie von Vecnum ist uebrigens ein Deviant mit abnehmbaren Kinnbuegel... ob das so wird?

Wanderer habe ich weder mit dem Met noch zuvor mit dem Deviant je erschreckt ;-)
Man sieht bei beiden Helmen das Gesicht gut, von vorn sieht man die Mundpartie ebenso wie bei einem normalen sog. "Enduro/AM"-Helm mit Schild. Meines Erachtens hat eine verspiegelte MX-Brille auf Wandtrails nichts zu suchen, man kann den Met P. auch ganz prima mit einer normalen selbsttoenenden Brille fahren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. August 2014)

Danke für den Bericht. Ich schätze mal, dass ALPEN mit Lift-Unterstützung heißt - und dass das Gelände nicht so wechselhaft ist wie im deutschen Mittelgebirge...?!

Ich kann bestätigen dass der MET größer ausfällt als der Standard-AM Helm mit den gleichen Größenangaben. Ich brauche schon mit 58 normalerweise L, aber der MET saß was das anbelangt ganz gut, soll heißen es gab genug Luft zum Fest drehen. Allerdings passt eine Helmkappe für den Winter nicht drunter. Und genau das wäre wieder ein guter Einsatzbereich für den MET, weil man sich bei Eis und Schnee per se öfter hinlegt als im Sommer. Dann müsste ich also den L nehmen und vermutlich würde der zu groß sein.

Das Filmchen mit dem abnehmbaren Kinnteil beim MET hab ich auch bei Youtube gesehen und oben schon mal gepostet. Allerdings wird das ja von MET dementiert und scheint nicht wirklich vorgesehen zu sein. Deshalb hab ich den Post wieder gelöscht und mit Drei Punkten ... versehen. Man muss die Gemeinde ja nicht auf "dumme" Gedanken bringen...

Mir fehlt am Markt einfach der Standard AM/Enduro Helm, hinten weiter runter gezogen mit ganz leichtem Bügel, der bei sher hoher Belastung schon mal bricht, aber den Hauptanteil des Impacts dennoch auffängt und einen die Zähne drin behalten lässt. Sozusagen ein AM Plus Helm, der einen in den seltenen Fällen wo man sich beim agressiven Trail ballern doch mal überschätzt und mit dem Gesicht bremst. Da braucht man IMHO kein DH-zertifiziertes Teil. Den alten MET Parachute fand ich in dem Zusammenhang gar nicht so schlecht. Allerdings war der potthäßlich und das Kinnteil wohl gänzlich ohne Polster. Würde gern mal einen Prototypen entwerfen.....


----------



## Mzungu (23. August 2014)

...und ein Schnellverschluss-Sytem wäre super. So dass ich nach dem Aufstieg nicht erst das Multitool aus dem Rucksack kramen und die fummeligen Schrauben anziehen muss.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. August 2014)

Der Super 2R scheint das ja zu bekommen mit Schnellverschlüssen. Meine Idee würde in eine ähnliche Richtung gehen.

Interessanterweise gibt es eine Reihe von Ski-Helmen mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügeln. Komisch, dass es nicht zum MTB-Helm reicht??? So ein Crash mit einem Baum neben der Piste beim "Schuss" Fahren ist sicher nicht weniger hart...


----------



## zwehni (24. August 2014)

Der Bell Super 2R ist wirklich Super 

http://www.inside-mtb.de/tests/bell-super-2r-im-kurztest/679

Vorallem fühl ich damit sicherer als mit dem Parachute


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. August 2014)

Wieso sicherer wie mit dem MET?
Der Super 2R basiert auf dem Super und der MET Parachute auf dem Bluegrass Goldeneye.
Der Super 2R hat ein abnehmbares Kinnteil, beim MET ist es fest.
Erfüllt der Super 2R höherwertige "DIN"-Normen? Oder ist es lediglich das Mehr an Material im Nacken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (28. August 2014)

Der Bell scheint mir einfach praktischer als der MET.
Bergauf bzw. leichten Trails ein guter Halbschalen Helm und wenns schnell wird Kinnbügel dran.
Mit etwas Übung scheint das echt einfach zu gehen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. August 2014)

Könnte mir aber vorstellen dass der MET letztendlich stabiler ist. Kenne mich nicht so gut aus, aber der BELL scheint keine besondere NORM zu erfüllen, für das fette Kinnteil. Die beiden sind doch quasi Standard, oder?

CE EN1078
CPSC Bicycle
Von mir aus hätte das Kinteil schlanker ausfallen können, sodass man auch mal länger damit fahren kann.


----------



## supermanlovers (28. August 2014)

Erfüllt der MET den höhere Normen ?


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2014)

Cooles Video, gefällt!

Kann ein Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel überhaupt höhere Normen wie auch ASTM F1952 bestehen?
Evtl. wurde für solche Normen festgelegt, dass bei einem FF-Helm der Bügel als fester Bestandteil zählen muss.

Andererseits kann es natürlich auch sein, dass Bell aus finanziellen Gründen solche Zertifizierungen hat nicht durchführen lassen.

Der MET erfüllt meines Wissens die Standard-Helm-Norm: CE EN1078, die wahrscheinlich jeder Fahrradhelm in Europa/Deutschland erfüllen muss. Da der Bell Super auch CE EN1078 erfüllt, so wird der Bell Super 2R ebenfalls diese Norm erfüllen.

CPSC Bicycle haben die Helme übrigens auch alle, weil das die US Standardnorm ist, es darf soweit ich weiß kein Helm in den USA verkauft werden der keine CPSC Bicycle Norm erfüllt.

Der MET Parachute hat keine höhere Norm, wie es im DH der Fall ist, demnach kein Vorteil gegenüber dem Bell.


----------



## Mzungu (28. August 2014)

Geil.
Ab wann gibt es den?
Und...was wird der wohl kosten?


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2014)

Die Preise liegen bei 219 Euro mit MIPS und 199 Euro ohne die gelbe Zusatzschale.


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2014)

Weiß eigentlich schon jemand näheres über den ALPINA KING CARAPAX ?
http://www.bike-magazin.de/eurobike...na-king-carapax-und-eye-5-halfrim/a21059.html

Über Inbusschrauben lässt sich der Kinnbügel wohl abnehmen. Ist ja irgendwie naja..
Die Schutzwirkung hat Alpina anhand der Prüfnorm für Slalom-Helme testen lassen. Preis: 169,95 Euro.


----------



## Mzungu (28. August 2014)

mips? mouth impact protection system? also quasi der kinnbügel?


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2014)

Nein, MIPS stellt einen zusätzlichen Schutz da. Siehe http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...-neuen-helme-im-innovations-check/a13847.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (28. August 2014)

Finde den Alpina wenig interessant. Der Kinnbügel kann nur mit einem Imbus montiert werden. Wäre mir zu umständlich. Also bei mir wird es mit Sicherheit der Bell. Ist das Gewicht bekannt ?

MIPS: Multi Impact Protection System oder so ähnlich

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2014)

@supermanlovers
ca. 700gr


----------



## vitaminc (28. August 2014)

Hier noch von Pinbike:


> The Super 2R is an upgrade from Bell’s original Super helmet, and* the chin bar will only be compatible with the new Super 2R and Super 2*. The Super 2R will be available in three sizes,* is CPSC and CE EN1078 certified*, and will also come equipped with *ICEdot emergency identification and notification service*; a label with a unique code that the user can activate at no charge. After setting up a user profile,* first responders will be able to access emergency contact info and any special health conditions via SMS text through a standard mobile device*. It will be available in five standard color ways. Super 2R is priced for retail at $200 and *will be available* at Bell dealers in *November*.



Das mit SMS-Dienst is ne lustige Sache, bin ich mal gespannt ob das auch in Deutschland funktioniert...


----------



## supermanlovers (28. August 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Das mit SMS-Dienst is ne lustige Sache, bin ich mal gespannt ob das auch in Deutschland funktioniert...


http://crash-sensor.eu/de/funktion/

Sollte auch in Deutschland funktionieren. Da ich meistens alleine fahre könnte mir so was echt mal das Leben retten. Ich werde mich darüber mal genauer informieren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. August 2014)

Naja, ich glaube die "Slalom"-Norm beim Carapax ist ein wenig albern, oder? Ist das bei Ski-Helmen nicht nur ein kleiner Schutz, damit man sich beim Fähnchen umfahren nicht die Nase anstößt, wenn diese zurückschnalzen? Solche Mini-Schutzbügel gibt es doch bei einer ganzen Reihe Skihelmen.

Finde allerdings auch kurzsichtig, dass die Kinnbügel immer geschraubt werden müssen. Da ist der 2R echt eine rühmliche Ausnahme.

Ach ja, und danke Bell dass es endlich mal überlappende Größen gibt. Mit viel Glück komme ich als 58er Kopf mit einem M zurecht....


----------



## vitaminc (29. August 2014)

Der Alpina mag mir auch nicht gefallen.

Auf den Bell Super 2R freue ich mich.

@supermanlovers
Das mit dem Sensor gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut, genauso gefällt dass MIPS nur 20 EUR Aufpreis kostet.
Hoffentlich passt mein Eierkopf auch in den Bell rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SnarkBert (29. August 2014)

Der MET Parachute erfüllt laut homepage den ASTM F1952 norm...

http://www.met-helmets.com/index.ph...s&virtuemart_product_id=65&Itemid=900&lang=en


----------



## Mzungu (29. August 2014)

je länger ich darüber nachdenke desto schwachsinniger finde ich es, dass met das einzig wirklich gute feature (meiner meinung nach) am parachute, den abmontierbaren kinnbügel, in der neuen version weggelassen hat. was bitte haben die sich denn dabei gedacht?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. August 2014)

Schätze mal das ist einfach die leichte, günstige, gut belüftete Enduro-Konkurrenz zum Carbon-Helm.
Interessant ist ja, dass es dieses Video vom MET gibt, wo der Kinnbügel abgeschraubt wird. Wirklich schwer zu begreifen, warum es scheinbar in letzter Konsequenz als Feature "abgeschafft" wurde....?!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (30. August 2014)

Ich hatte MET mal zu dem Thema Kinnbügel angeschrieben. Antwort: Helme mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel seien bei Endurorennen nicht erlaubt, daher sei man davon abgekommen. 

Da kann jetzt jeder von halten was er will; ich werd jetzt eher Bell-Kunde.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. August 2014)

Kann ja sein, dass Helme für Endurorennen höheren Normen entsprechen müssen. Fragt sich wo die Marktanteile größer sind. Bei den Menschen die Endurorennen fahren oder beim "Otto-Normal-Biker"....?!! Schätze mal die orientieren sich an den Verkaufszahlen vom alten Parachute - keine Ahnung ob das Weise ist, wo sich die Bike Welt doch etwas verändert hat seitdem...

Wenn der Bell Super 2R erfolgreich wird, gibt es für 2016 ja vielleicht den MET Parachute mit werkzeuglosen Flügelschrauben zum Nachrüsten....


----------



## malmo (30. August 2014)

Habe gerade den Kinnbügel bei meinem Parachute abgeschraubt - war eine Sache von 5 Minuten. Das einzige, was nervt, sind die Schaumstoffabdeckungen der Schrauben, die sind nämlich draufgeklebt.
Ohne Kinnbügel sieht der Helm immer noch gut aus, der Doppel-D-Verschluss wirkt einzig etwas überdimensioniert...

Die Gewinde sehen ziemlich wertig aus, durch das An- und Abschrauben des Kinnbügels muss man da eher keinen Verschleiß fürchten. Bei den Schrauben siehts anders aus. Wenn man die etwas gröber aufschraubt bzw. wie ein verrückter wieder anzieht, sind die Schraubköpfe nach paar Mal schrauben eher rund und der Imbus greift nicht mehr. Allerdings denke ich, man findet in jedem gut sortierten Baumarkt Ersatz.

Der "kinnbügellose" Parachute wird auf jeden Fall meine jetzige Halbschale ersetzen. Zum einen sitzt er wirklich gut, deckt meine Birne besser ab als meine jetzige Halbschale und zudem sieht er auch noch besser aus.  

Wenn ich im Voraus weiß, es geht auf die üblichen Trails, wo man sich mit einem Kinnbügel einfach besser fühlt bzw. wo man ansonsten den Fullface mitschleppt, bleibt der Kinnbügel dran. Geht es auf eine Tour mit mehr Waldautobahn oder einfachen Trails, wird der Kinnbügel abgeschraubt.
Und wenn ich auf ne unbekannte Tour gehe, wo ich den Kinnbügel gut gebrauchen könnte, dann nehm ich das Teil ausm Rucksack, nehm mir die 4-5 Minuten und schraub das Teil kurz hin 

Diese Rumschrauberei ist natürlich keine Alternative zum Komfort des Systems vom Bell Super 2R, ganz klar. Allerdings ist es ja seitens MET auch gar nicht vorgesehen, den Kinnbügel abzuschrauben. Aber da es wirklich kein Hexenwerk ist und ich nu aus dem Parachute auch ne Halbschalen-Fullface-Kombi hinbekomme, störts mich nicht weiter und ich bin völlig zufrieden... zurückgeben werde ich ihn nicht mehr - nach dem Abschrauben whrs auch nicht mehr möglich


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. August 2014)

Danke für die Info, so ähnlich hab ich mir das gedacht, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass MET in letzter Instanz noch schnell das Design der Verschraubung geändert hat. Scheinbar wollten die durch das Aufkleben der Schaumstoffe eben das Abnehmen verhindern.
Fragt sich nur wo jetzt der Unterschied sein soll. Gilt ein Helm, den man "offiziell" nicht auseinander bauen kann als "FullFace" im Sinnne der Enduro-Regeln?????

Ich fände ja einen halb so stabilen, luftigeren Kinnbügel den man einfach IMMER dran lässt immer noch die bessere Lösung. Denn wie soll ich gerade auf einem unbekannten Trail wissen wann ich das Ding nun anschrauben soll oder nicht?

Hier im neuen "ALL-In-ONE" Spot auf Vimeo ist es gerade in den ersten Video-Sekunden ganz interessant mit welchen Helmkombis die Fahrer am Start sind....


----------



## malmo (30. August 2014)

Gerade das finde ich eigentlich bei dem Parachute gut gelöst. Der Kinnbügel ist ja an sich so luftig und locker, dass man ihn immer dranlassen kann, auch wenns mal bergauf geht. Ich bin bei der ersten Ausfahrt gespannt, wie luftig und leicht der Parachute dann wirklich ist.

Da ich in den nächsten Wochen vorerst auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs bin und erst gegen Mitte/Ende Oktober wieder Trails in Angriff nehme, bin ich froh, dass ich den Bügel abschrauben und vorerst nur die "Parachute-Halbschale" verwenden kann. Auf ner Waldautobahn wäre der Kinnbügel schon etwas übertrieben...


----------



## vitaminc (30. August 2014)

> Der MET Parachute erfüllt laut homepage den ASTM F1952 norm...



Danke für die Info.
Bell hat, wie ich im mtbr Forum gelesen habe, den Super 2R nicht für ASTM F1952 zertifizieren lassen. Wie aussagekräftig das ganze jetzt ist, ob er die gleiche Sicherheit wie der MET bietet, hmm..

Gewicht ist bei beiden recht ähnlich, der Bell-Kinnbügel lässt sich schneller ab & anmontieren, und den Bell gibt es auch mit MIPS, der MET kommt dafür mit der ASTM F1952 Norm. 

Schade dass Vecnum noch nicht in den Startlöchern steht, und andere Hersteller ausgenommen Alpina noch nicht nachziehen.
Von UVEX hätte ich auch gerne so'n Helm gesehen, die haben mir bislang immer gut gepasst.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. August 2014)

Ich finde halt die "Backenpolster" etwas dick und die machen das Innere vom Helm schon etwas enger und auch wärmer. Insgesamt wiegt der Helm ja auch noch über 700g. So richtig überzeugt von seiner Tourentauglichkeit bin ich da nicht.....
Aber ich freue mich auf Deinen Bericht.


Für mcih macht so ein Helm auch nur Sinn wenn er wirklich schnell umzubauen ist. Die Klapp-Verschlüsse beim bell schienen da sehr gut gelungen.

Von MIPS halte ich persönlich gar nichts. Ich glaueb einfach nicht, dass beim Aufprall die 0,5cm Abstand zur Helmschale DEN Unterschied machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malmo (30. August 2014)

Hast du auch mal die schmäleren Backenpolster rangeknipst, die dabei waren? Mit denen ist das Aufsetzen und auch der Sitz des Helms nochmal etwas angenehmer, da die Backen nicht zu sehr zusammengedrückt werden.

Joa, sobald es wieder auf die Trails geht, schreibe ich einen kleinen Bericht.


----------



## Velo-X (30. August 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich finde halt die "Backenpolster" etwas dick und die machen das Innere vom Helm schon etwas enger und auch wärmer. Insgesamt wiegt der Helm ja auch noch über 700g. So richtig überzeugt von seiner Tourentauglichkeit bin ich da nicht.....
> Aber ich freue mich auf Deinen Bericht.
> 
> 
> ...



0,5 cm sollen ja zuerst auch nicht die Stoßenergie absorbieren, sondern die Rotation mildern - dazu braucht es zwei Schalen die gegeneinander verschoben werden können. Da reichen dann auch 0,1 cm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2014)

Der kinnbügel vom neuen super 2r ist wohl nicht auf den super vom letzten jahr upgradebar?

Und ist beim 2r auch ne go pro halterung im helm integriert? 

Wenn ja, wurde sie evtl. überarbeitet da die vom letzten jahr doch sehr klapperte....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. August 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> 0,5 cm sollen ja zuerst auch nicht die Stoßenergie absorbieren, sondern die Rotation mildern - dazu braucht es zwei Schalen die gegeneinander verschoben werden können. Da reichen dann auch 0,1 cm.



Ich schätze mal, dass die minimale Rotation die im innern des Helmes mit MIPS möglich ist, nicht größer sein wird als die Rotationsmöglichkeit zwischen Haaren und Helmpolster...denke mal, das ist eher was für Glatzköpfe, bei denen im Standardhelm die Reibung einen Strich durch die Rotation macht...
Soweit ich weiß ist das MIPS System zumindest bei Fachleuten noch recht umstritten.


----------



## Capra-Palatina (8. September 2014)

Hallo beisammen,
habe den Parachute nun schon rund 4 Wochen.
Entweder hat ihn ein Bekannter auf oder er bleibt zu hause. Nach zwei kleinen Testrunden ist die Enttäuschung groß. Fahre wieder richtigen FF.

Auch ich finde ihn umständlich anzuziehen und verkeile mich mit den Ohren. Das doppel-D ding ist Krams von gestern. Frage mich ständig ob an dem Helm die Gurte fälschlicher Weise in umgekerter Reihenfolge montiert wurden und eigentlich aussen am "Spannring" vorbei sollten?
Am schlimmsten finde ich jedoch das die doch so hochgelobte Belüftung schon ab 20km/h abartig zu Pfeifen anfängt. Ab 30km/h nicht zu ertragen ist und es zieht dabei so unangenehm an den Ohren das man bei kälteren Temperaturen sicher ordentliche Ohrenschmerzen bekommt.
Meines erachtens eine Fehlkonstruktion. Ein schönes Beispiel was dabei rauskommt wenn Herr Dipl. Ing. FH am Rechner konstruiert und keinerlei Praxisbezug mehr bei der Produktentwicklung einfließt.

Werde es jedoch nicht unversucht lassen den Kinnbügel abzuschrauben um ihn als offenen AM-Helm für die einfacheren Touren zu nutzen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## tane (10. September 2014)

danke für die hilfreiche rezension (keine ironie!)


----------



## Capra-Palatina (14. September 2014)

Recht spontan habe ich den Parachute gestern Abend wieder verkauft.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. September 2014)

Doch kein Einsatz als Open Face Helm? Entspricht der ohne Kinnteil nicht dem MET Parabellum? Sollte ein ganz brauchbarer Helm sein...!?


----------



## Capra-Palatina (14. September 2014)

Nein, den nicht als Open Face.
Da gibt´s passenderreres für meinen schmalen Kopf. Mir scheint als wäre der Parachute in M auf der XL Schahle vom Parabellum aufgebaut. (Look&Feel wie Lord Helmchen in SpaceBalls)
Ausserdem konnte ich der Euphorie eines Bekannten gestern keinen abgeben als er aufschrie: "Was? Du hast den schon? Darf ich mal Probieren?" Nun ist er ganz glücklich weil er für 150 Euronen einen fast neuen Parachute in Lieblingsfarbe und abs. passend hat, und ich bin auch glücklich weil´s für das Geld allerlei gute Endurohelme auf dem Markt gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. September 2014)

Capra-Palatina schrieb:


> ..... und ich bin auch glücklich weil´s für das Geld allerlei gute Endurohelme auf dem Markt gibt...



Ja, z.B. den TLD A1...fährt sich nach ein paar mal ziemlich gut. Anfangs hatte ich Druckstellen an der Stirn, aber das ist jetzt weg. Passt mir auf jeden Fall besser als Bell Super, IXS Trail oder Scott Mythic/Stego. Und ich hab auch nen Eierkopf, mit 58er Umfang.


----------



## Hike_O (14. September 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Entspricht der ohne Kinnteil nicht dem MET Parabellum? Sollte ein ganz brauchbarer Helm sein...!?



Optisch stammt der MET Parachute eher vom Bluegrass Golden Eye ab, als vom MET Parabellum.
Golden Eye + Kinnbügel = Parachute


----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (25. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den tollen Beitrag hier - seitens des Tests und der anderen für die Diskussion. Habe den Met schon länger im Auge und werde ihn mir in den nächsten 2 Monaten zulegen. Erfahrungsberichte gibts dann auch meinerseits  
Scheint für den Enduroeinsatz wie geschaffen zu sein und mal ehrlich - ich sehe bei Endurorennen und Downhill manchmal keine großen Unterschiede... Dementsprechend wird der Helm einiges aushalten können.


----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (29. Oktober 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ...Ob ich ihn als leichten Enduro Ersatz für heimische DHs oder schwierige, technische Touren behalte, muss ich noch überlegen. Anbei auf jeden Fall ein paar Impressionen....



Falls du ihn loswerden wollen würdest, ich biete 150€


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Oktober 2014)

Bjarne_Swoop schrieb:


> Falls du ihn loswerden wollen würdest, ich biete 150€



Hi,

hatte ihn direkt wieder zurück geschickt. Ist IMHO ein reiner Enduro-Rennen-Helm. Bin mal gespannt ob ich irgendwann nächste Sasison jemanden damit auf einer "normalen" Tour sehe - kanns mir ja nicht vorstellen. Das kann ich mir beim Bell Super 2R aber auch nicht.
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, auf meinen Touren wechselt das Gelände so oft zwischen bergauf und schnell oder technisch bergab, dass ich nur noch am Wechseln wäre. Und auf den drei lokalen DH-Strecken die ich kenne, fahre ich mit FF-Helm am Lenker hoch oder schiebe hoch und mit FF runter - auch da macht wechseln keinen Sinn. Also ist der Helm doch die leichte DH-Version für Enduro-Rennen....aber da wird er sicher der Renner.....


----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2014)

Den Bell Super 2R werde ich mir vielleicht kaufen. Im Mittelgebirge bei stetigem Bergauf und Bergab, quasi so normale Touren ohne großartige Sprünge, technische Herausforderungen, .. verwende ich den Helm ohne Bügel. Bei langen/schwierigen/technischen Abfahrten oder aber auch bei angelegten Trails mit Sprüngen würde ich halt den Bügel anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Oktober 2014)

Also bei uns sind so normale Touren ohne größere Herausforderungen selten. Aber das liegt natürlich auch am Können der Fahrer.
Hier im Bergischen, in Solingen etc. sind die Touren schon so beschaffen, dass bei insgesamt 4 Std. ein paar DH-Abschnitte, schnelle Trails oder technische Abfahrten dabei sind, die sich rasch abwechseln. Der Klassiker:

1. Längerer Anstieg (20 Minuten)
2. Flowiges Stück, das am Ende in ein steiles, technisches Stück übergeht
3. Wieder Anstieg (10 Minuten)
4. Flowige Anteile und technische Anstiege wechseln sich rasch ab.
5. Flaches Stück über Waldautobahn
6. Kurzer, knackiger SingleTrail mit ausgesetzten Stellen
7. Anstieg
8. Waldautobahn
9. Flowiger Trail mit Sprüngen und kleineren Drops
10. Flaches Stück
11. Erst flowiger, dann enger, verwinkelter Trail mit schrägen Wurzeln, Steilstücken, teils felsig
12. Anstieg
13. Flowiges Trailstück
usw.

Hier würde ich mir bei 2 (Ende), 6, 9 und 11 einen Kinnbügel wünschen.
Bei 2 macht er weniger Sinn, weil alles ineinander übergeht.
Bei 6 könnte man drüber nachdenken
Bei 9 ebenso
Bei 11 ist es wie bei 2.

Im Grunde würde es beim Super 2R darauf hinauslaufen den Bügel immer dabei zu haben und bei ganz wenigen Ausnahmen anzulegen. Der Rest der Truppe müsste sich dann anpassen und ggf. etwas warten....hmmmmmm....


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2014)

Das ist natürlich etwas ungünstig. Hier in Heidelberg ist das eher 60min hoch, 10min runter, 60min hoch, 10min runter.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2014)

@sp00n82 
Königsstuhl oder wo?

Kommt halt echt aufs Profil und den Schwierigkeiten an. 

Ich seh das halt so:
- FF, ich kann sowas nicht bergauf anziehen, also knapp 1kg am Rucksack, und wenn dann Trail runtergeht über den Kopf und unten wieder ausziehen. Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nur für längere Trails vorstellen, aber unter dem Strich eigentlich gar nicht, da ich auch gerne beim "bergauf" fahren einen Helm trage.

- MET Parachute, keine Ahnung ob er genauso schützt wie ein echter FF, aber dadurch das der Kinnbügel nicht abnehmbar ist, hat er die gleichen Nachteile wie der FF mit Ausnahme das er leichter ist. Eher was für Enduro-Race, so wie ihr das schon beschrieben hattet.

- BELL Super 2R, wie ein Enduro-Helm, nur verfügt er noch über die Option einen Kinnbügel zu montieren. Wann und wie oft man den Kinnbügel montieren wird, das muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden, einen echten FF ersetzt dieser nicht, aber er ersetzt eben die klassische Halbschale. Ob er weniger sicher als ein MET Parachute ist, das wurde bis dato noch nicht getestet, nur weil ein Zertifikat fehlt, heisst es nicht dass er weniger schützt. Das Zertifikat fehlt angeblich wegen des abnehmaren Kinnbügels. Ich würde den Kinnbügel einfach bei längeren und/oder schwierigen Abfahrten anziehen. Man ist ja nicht nur am Hausberg unterwegs, ich fahre oft genug woanders (Alpen, Schwarzwald, Pfälzer Wald, ..). 

Sinnigerweise brauch man also 2 Helme, insofern man Touren (Enduro-Helm oder Bell Super 2R) und DH/Bikepark (FF) fährt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2014)

In den Alpen macht der Super 2R sicher richtig Sinn, da dort die Trails wesentlich länger sind als bei uns im Mittelgebirge. Um hier auf mehr als 500m am Stück zu kommen muss man schon ziemlich suchen.

Ich schätze mal der Super und der MET geben sich nicht viel in Sachen Stabilität, da man das Kinnteil wohl (mit etwa handwerklichem Potential) grundsätzlich abschrauben kann. Zumindest gab es da mal dieses Video und ich denke nicht, dass es sich um einen Prototypen gehandelt hat. Ich schätze die beiden Teile sind auch beim MET grundsätzlich getrennt, was ihn vermutlich im Endeffekt nicht stabiler macht als den Super, aber das ist reine Spekulation.

Letztendlich muss einem der Bell Super halt auch passen und bei mir war das beim "normalen" Modell nicht der Fall. Ich fand ihn unbequem und auch nicht perfekt für einen 58er Kopf. Deshalb wurde es bei mir der TLD A1.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2014)

Klar, die Paßform geht über alles..

Ich denke der Bell schließt eine interessante Lücke, auch wenn es vorher schon Helme mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel gab, so macht der Bell bisher den besten Eindruck. Interessant wird vielleicht auch der Helm von Vecnum next year.. da kann man aktuell aber nur darüber spekulieren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2014)

Schätze mal der Vecnum wird nichts bedeutend "neues" bringen.

Für mich fehlt am Markt nach wie vor ein Helm nach dem Vorbild des alten MET Parachute. Ein AM-Helm, tiefer gezogen wie Bell Super, MET Parabellum, TLD A1 usw. und mit einem leichten Kinnbügel der einen mittleren Sturz aushält und einem im felsigen Gelände oder auf hartem Untergrund zumindest die Zähne rettet....Und der aufgrund des leichten Bügels ganztägig getragen werden kann....
So wie die leichten Bügel an den Ski-Helmen um sich beim Slalom nicht an den Fähnchen weh zu tun.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2014)

Kinnbügel auf der ganzen Tour tragen?
Kann ich mir irgendwie noch nicht vorstellen. 

Mir ist der Kinnbügel gar nicht so dermaßen wichtig, viel wichtiger ist mir der Helm als solches, am Liebsten halt die Schutzklasse eines Mopedhelmes, sehr leicht und belüftet, und dann halt abnehmbarer Kinnbügel.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2014)

Als Beispiel bin ich vor ein paar Wochen mit einem Kumpel eine mittelschwere Tour gefahren. Mittelschwer vom Anspruch der Trails her. An einem ziemlich steilen Trailende, hat er sich etwas zu weit vorgelehnt, die Gabel hat zu weit komprimiert und er ist über den Lenker gegangen und aufs Kinn gefallen. Das alles ging so schnell, keine Chance zu reagieren oder was abzufangen. Hat sich das Kinn ganz schön blutig geschlagen und ist nur knapp einer Zahnprothese entgangen. Mit einem halbwegs festen Bügel hätte er sich vermutlich nur einen blauen Fleck oder minimale Abschürfungen eingefangen. Genau dafür fände ich so was genial. Wie hier im Bild etwa, natrülich nen Tacken stabiler....


----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2014)

Ein Restrisiko bleibt doch sowieso immer, das bringt der Sport mit sich. 
Wir suchen immer den Kompromiss zwischen Schutz und Komfort. Ich fahre seit über 2 Jahren mit Knieschoner, meine Kollegen haben mich anfangs belächelt, teilweise Witze gemacht, und inzwischen denken sie selber drüber nach. Nicht das bislang was passiert ist, aber wer halt Blut leckt in Form von immer größeren Herausforderungen und schwierigeren Abfahrten der kommt halt an Schutz nicht vorbei. Und die Devise ist, lieber etwas mehr Schutz als sich wegen bisschen Gewicht und Schweißbildung aufzuregen.

Der Bell 2R ist auf meiner Einkaufsliste.

Hier noch die Größen:
- S = 52-56 cm
- M = 55-59 cm
- L = 58-62 cm

Du solltest eigentlich bei M liegen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2014)

Jupp, aber beim BELL ist 59 nicht groß. Will heißen, bei richtig warmem Wetter kommt mein Kopf schon an die Grenze des Stellrades. Und im Winter eine Helmmütze drunter tragen geht auch nicht. Dagegen ist der L Helm schon fast zu groß, da er sich nicht weit genug schließen lässt. Ideal wäre 55-60 oder 57-62.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (30. Oktober 2014)

Ey, da hast Du dann echt Pech gehabt 

Mein MickyMouse-Kopf mit 54 wird hoffentlich mit S klar kommen.


----------



## Constantius (30. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es nicht kühl ist, ist mir jeder Helm beim Uphill zu warm und ich hänge ihn an den Lenker. Also kann es auch gleich ein richtiger FF sein. Wenn's runter geht kommt der auf den Kopf, ein leichter, schlanker und vollwertiger Kali Avatar wiegt in L nur 850 g.

Allerdings wird an heißen Sommertagen dann auch beim Downhill der Fullface eine Plage, jedenfalls auf langen Strecken mit Endurocharakter. Dafür habe ich dann einen CASCO Viper, bei dem kann der Kinnschutz leicht entfernt werden, aber er stört auch nicht, wenn er dran ist. Im Herbst kann man ihn dann sogar mal uphill als Kopfwärmer aufbehalten. Allerdings ist er recht häßlich und sicher hält er bei einem Sturz auf das Gesicht auch nicht viel ab, aber immerhin etwas.

Leider passt mir der neue Parachute nicht, muss an meiner Kopfform liegen. Hatte ihn als schöneren und stabileren Ersatz für den Viper im Blick.

Warum schreibe ich das hier? Wem der neue Parachute nicht passt, der wird evtl. mit den Viper immer noch glücklicher als ganz ohne Kinnschutz. Gibt's als Auslaufmodell für um die 100 EUR z.B. hier: http://www.upmove.eu/de/shop/casco-...41435komb-hersteller-casco/705j36k52l288.html







Edit: ich persönlich halte von den abnehmbaren Kinnteilen nichts. Der Kopf selbst spielt für den Wärmehaushalt eine wichtige Rolle. Entweder ist der ganze Helm top belüftet, dann stört auch ein Kinnbügel nicht, oder der Helm ist nicht top belüftet, dann steht man auch vor dem Wärmekollaps nachdem man das Kinnteil entfernt hat. Daher ist der Parachute schon der richtige Ansatz, nur leider nicht für meinen Schädel


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Oktober 2014)

Dake für die Erwähnung, mir war der Casco bekannt - und ja, der ist ziemlich häßlich. Hatte ihn vor 2-3 Jahren schon mal gekauft und hab ihn entsetzt wieder zurückgeschickt. Wenn man den nicht total sanft behandelt, sondern die dünnen Plastikverbindungen 2-3x schief oder mit zuviel Druck einsetzt zerbröseln die gefühlt unter der Hand. Hab selten so eine billige Anmutung bei einem Helm gesehen. Auch die obere Schale wirkt total unstabil.

Der MET ist sicherlich befriedigend belüftet - obenrum - untenrum stört der enge Sitz der dicken Backenpolster. Da bekommt man eher den Hitzestau, oder beim Tragen von einer Goggle durch die superdämlich positionierte hintere Belüftung, die durch das Brillenband verschlossen wird. Deshalb wünsche ich mir einen Helm ohne DH-Zertifizierung, der ohne solche Polster auskommt und im Grunde wie beim Casco aussieht. Nur etwas schlanker und mit einer besseren Befestigung am Helm.
Die Methode ist beim Bell Super 2R ja genial gelöst, nur ist der Kinnschutz dort zu mächtig, weil man ihn auch Downhillern schmackhaft machen will. Meine Version würde etwa so aussehen:


----------



## Constantius (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, mehr als einen - auch leichten - Sturz auf den Kinnbügel hält der Viper sicher nicht aus, das ist aber bei den übrigen Super-Leicht-Fullfaces nicht anders. Die normale Schale ist nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter als die anderer CC-Helme, er umfasst den Kopf sehr gut auch hinten, CASCO ist zudem ein solider Hersteller. Wenn man sich mit dem Design arrangiert - ich habe die obige Safari-Version, da ist der schon fast eher witzig als häßlich, dann ist das ein passabler, prima belüfteter Endurohelm mit etwas Gesichtsschutz - mehr als die meisten anderen "Endurohelme".

Für Fullspeed durch schweres Gelände wie beim DH sind Parachute und Co. eh nicht so gut, nicht umsonst fahren da viele sogar MX-Helme, wer mal nen TLD D3 auf hatte, fühlt sich in jedem anderen Fullface eher nackt  

Da der neue Parachute ja die DH-Norm erfüllt, damit er auf Rennen gefahren werden kann, wird er vermutlich deshalb die Kinnpolster haben müssen. Die sorgen ja vermutlich dafür, dass bei eim Sturz auf das Gesicht die Kraft im Kinnbügel wenigstens etwas verteilt wird.

Ich werde mir wenn verfügbar den Bell und den Alpina mal ansehen, evt. passt mir da ja einer ...


----------



## Girl (31. Oktober 2014)

Fetten Respekt an alle die auf Fotos sehen wie stabil ein Helm ist. 
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja schonmal einen in der Hand gehabt, auch da lässt sich sofort erkennen wie sinnlos so ein Helm ist  hält ja nix aus der Kinnbügel, und die dünne Schale erst. 

Vielleicht sollte man als schützende und sinnvolle Alternative ein Kopftuch verwenden, wenn ich das noch einmal um das Kinn binde bin ich sicherlich besser geschützt!!!!

Leute... 

Sorry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Oktober 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Fetten Respekt an alle die auf Fotos sehen wie stabil ein Helm ist.
> Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja schonmal einen in der Hand gehabt, auch da lässt sich sofort erkennen wie sinnlos so ein Helm ist  hält ja nix aus der Kinnbügel, und die dünne Schale erst.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man als schützende und sinnvolle Alternative ein Kopftuch verwenden, wenn ich das noch einmal um das Kinn binde bin ich sicherlich besser geschützt!!!!
> ...




Jeder mag sich frei äußern, aber vielleicht kannst Du das noch mal erörtern wer die Stabilität von Helmen auf Fotos sieht?
Zumindest ICH habe geschrieben, dass ich auch den Casco bereits bestellt und in der Hand hatte, folglich kann ich zumindest die Haptik und die Anmutung der verbauten Materialien beurteilen, und speziell beim Casco ist mir die Verbindung zwischen Helm und Kinnbügel suspekt.
Einen Crash hab ich damit natürlich nicht getestet....gerade bei Bell finde ich aber genial, dass die Aufprallenergie nicht auschließlich auf die Seiten und eine Steckverbindung abgeleitet wird, sondern der komplette Ring Stabilität zu geben scheint...."scheint" weil ich DIESEN noch nicht in der Hand hatte....


----------



## Constantius (31. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe auch alle Helme von denen ich schreibe entweder in meinem Besitz (gehabt) oder zumindest gründlich anprobiert/begutachtet. Fast ein Dutzend von XCs, Enduros, D3 bis zum MX-Helm davon im Keller ...

Zudem: selbst wenn der neue Parachute die DH-Helm-Norm erfüllt, was ja der Fall ist, zeigen die einschlägigen Tests, dass auch zwischen Helmen, die das tun, Welten liegen - manche erfüllen diese Norm gerade so, andere übererfüllen sogar die Motorradnormen um einiges. Und letzteres sind immer genau die Helme, die entsprechend dick auftragen (auch wenn einige davon sehr leicht sind). Also wird der neue Parachute sich da schon entsprechend unten einordnen. Dass der alte Parachute und der Viper noch viel weniger halten, ist augenscheinlich, davon gibt's auch ausreichend Berichte in den MTB-Foren dieser Welt.

Aber vielleicht hat ja unser girl heute nur ihren hysterischen ...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (27. Dezember 2014)

Wen's interessiert, ich habe meinen neuen Parachute mal "gestrippt" und die Teile gewogen.
Lässt sich sehr leicht zerlegen ist aber definitiv nicht dafür gemacht, die vier Schrauben - Aluschrauben!, leider kein metrisches Gewinde sondern 1/4'' - sind völlig ungeeignet für häufiges rein und rausdrehen! Habe versucht das Anzugsmoment der Schrauben beim lösen zu ermitteln aber selbst bei 2 Nm hat mein Drehmomenschlüssel noch nicht ausgelöst, da ist also absolute Vorsicht geboten!
Mit abgenommenem Kinteil ist übrigens auch der Kinnriemen seitlich nicht mehr fixiert, da müsste man sich dann auch was überlegen - Karoscheibe davor setzen o.Ä.... Desweiteren ist der Kinnriemen im Gegensatz zu "Goldeneye von Bluegrass" extrem weit entfernt vom Kopf entfernt angebracht, was ziemlich blöd aussieht - genauso wie die textile Verkleidung der Riemen. Mein Parachute ist übrigens in Grösse M, die Passform finde ich sehr gut und auch der Doppel-D-Verschluss geht für einen FF-Helm in Ordnung, den muss man ja eigentlich auch nicht komplett öffnen um den Helm an- bzw. auszuziehen - einfach durchschlüpfen!
Auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht gefahren bin, gefällt mir der Helm ausgesprochen gut - optisch absolut Bombe. Aber wie erwähnt lohnt sich der Kauf nur, wenn man einen leichten FF-Helm sucht ohne die Option eines abnehmbaren Kinnteils - meins bleibt bleibt ab jetzt jedenfalls dran!


----------



## malmo (28. Dezember 2014)

Servus, 

erstmal, schönes Review. Außer meiner Sicht allerdings zwei Dinge:


Hypermotard schrieb:


> Habe versucht das Anzugsmoment der Schrauben beim lösen zu ermitteln aber selbst bei 2 Nm hat mein Drehmomenschlüssel noch nicht ausgelöst, da ist also absolute Vorsicht geboten!



Habe das Kinnteil jetzt schön desöfteren an- und abgeschraubt und hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit den Schrauben. Es stimmt schon, man muss sehr vorsichtig sein beim Schrauben, aber wenn man das weis, zerstört man eigentlich nichts (mal sehen, wie's in nem Jahr aussieht.)



Hypermotard schrieb:


> Mit abgenommenem Kinteil ist übrigens auch der Kinnriemen seitlich nicht mehr fixiert, da müsste man sich dann auch was überlegen - Karoscheibe davor setzen o.Ä..



Den Kinnriemen kannst du doch wieder mit der Schraube und der Abdeckung fixieren? Also ich meine die obere Schraube + Abdeckung. Hatte damit bisher noch keine Probleme.

Alles in allem stimme ich Dir zu: Wer einen Helm mit flexiblem Kinnrahmen sucht, der sollte nicht zum Parachute greifen (dafür ist er ja auch offiziell nicht gemacht..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi, du hast Recht wenn man die Mutter aussen wieder aufsetzt und mit der Aluschrauben befestigt, dann kann der Kinnriemen nicht abspringen - ist allerdings nur eine minimale Überdeckung, hab's mir gerade nochmal angesehen!
Ich habe heute übrigens die Polsterungen am rechten und linken Kinn-/Hinterkopfriemen komplett entfernt, fand ich irgendwie störend. Danach mussten die Doppel-D-Ringe jedoch wieder angenäht werden...
Des weiteren habe ich die Riemen über die Hinterkopffixierung geführt, finde ich erheblich besser aus darunter! Dadurch ergibt sich auch der Vorteil, dass man die Riemen beim Anziehen des Helms schön festhalten kann und man sich nicht die Ohren "abreisst"!
Wenn man das Kinnteil öfter demontiern möchte, würde ich mir jedenfalls geeignetere Schrauben geschaffen, VA oder so...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Dezember 2014)

Frage mich gerade warum man sich nicht den Bell Super 2R kauft wenn man das Kinnteil unbedingt demontieren will. Hat der MET irgendwelche Vorteile? Die Preisunterschiede sind zumindest schon mal nicht gewaltig....


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (29. Dezember 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade warum man sich nicht den Bell Super 2R kauft wenn man das Kinnteil unbedingt demontieren will. Hat der MET irgendwelche Vorteile? Die Preisunterschiede sind zumindest schon mal nicht gewaltig....


Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, habe 149€ für den MET bezahlt. Den Bell finde ich super hässlich, schlechtere Belüftung und das Video von dem Bell Prüfstand fand ich auch eher erschreckend als verkaufsfördernd - kann nur hoffen das der MET da mehr kann. Ich werde das Kinnteil wahrscheinlich auch nur seltenst abschrauben, finde es aber gut es zu können!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Dezember 2014)

Meinst Du diesen "Crash"-Test hier bei Pinkbike?

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-bell-super-2r-helmet-impact-testing-2014.html

Ich fand den trotz fehlendem direktem Vergleich mit einem normalen DH-Helm recht aufschlussreich. Immerhin ist das Ding nicht gebrochen oder ausgerissen etc. Der alte Met Prachute oder der Casco Viper wäre dabei in alle Bestandteile zerbröselt. Der "Flex" ist zwar recht ordentlich, würde aber IMHO die Zähne immer noch schützen. Als DH-Helm Ersatz würde ich ihn sowieso nicht sehen. Eher für intensives Trail-Riding oder AM-Geballere....

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der neue MET da besser abschneiden würde. Ich vermute dass diese "Schnallen" die beim BELL um den Kopf herum reichen die Aufprallenergie besser absorbieren als die 4 Alu-Schräubchen beim MET. Hier würde vermutlich zumindest eine Schraube ausreißen und dann könnte man den Helm wegwerfen. Der BELL könnte das durchaus überleben.

Ist aber alles graue Thorie. Werde mir in jedem Fall zur Saison 2015 mal einen bestellen und aus-/anprobieren nachdem mich der MET mit festem Kinnteil nicht überzeugt hat.


----------



## tane (29. Dezember 2014)

hochinteressant der test: kinnbügelfestigkeit & -steifigkeit sind nur bis z e gewissen grad von nutzen, da der helm sich bei e frontalimpact sowieso nach hinten verschiebt - sieht ma schön in der sm
beim ersten test biegt sich der kb jedenfalls weiiiit nach hinten, dass da alles im goscherl heil bleibt glaub i net, aber ohne den kb is flüssignahrung f mindestens 6 monate wenn net f immer garantiert


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich behaupte mal dreist dass sich die Zähne von der Seite gesehen auf der gleichen Höhe befinden wie die Stirn. Solange sich also der Kinnbügel nicht weiter einwärts flext als bis zur Helmaußenschale, sollte alles relativ heile bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (29. Dezember 2014)

ich hab den alten parachute: dessen bügel wäre lange vor diesen belastungen gebrochen. der is viel weniger elastisch!


----------



## hulster (8. März 2015)

Gibt es mittlerweile ne Alternative zum MET oder Bell? Bell hatte ich auf, ging mir aber wie Vitamin, passte meiner Kopfform nicht.
MET schon deutlich besser.

Meine Sicht der Dinge - hatte am Wochenende nen klassisches Nosedive-Erlebniss und schön mit dem Gesicht gebremst. Hat glücklicherweise nur die Brille etwas gegen den Wangenknochen und die Stirn getitscht. War aber nur fester Weg. Wäre mir das in Finale passiert, hätte das u.U. übler ausgesehen. Klar ist nen Parachute nicht mit nem "echten" Fullface zu vergleichen, aber bei vielen Sachen wir er zumindest einmal schützen und da sollte man lieber dankbar sein, als über die Kosten zu fluchen.


----------



## vitaminc (9. März 2015)

@hulster
auch wenn es vitamin*C* heisst, es gäbe da noch den Alpina King Carapax 
http://www.alpina-sports.com/bike-gear/helmets/king-carapax-black/

Ansonsten kann man auch noch paar Jahre auf die Designstudie von Vecnum warten:
http://vecnum.com/produkte/splithelm/design-studie/

Den Grundstein hat Bell jetzt erstmal gelegt, denke kein anderer Helm bietet derzeit soviel Flexibilität an.
Der Met Parachute geht in eine bisschen andere Richtung, findet aber sicher auch genug Abnehmer.
Zum Alpina King Carapax habe ich noch nicht viel gelesen.

Letztendlich kann man nur eins sagen: Die ganzen Features bringen einem nix, wenn der Helm nicht passt.


----------



## hulster (9. März 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @hulster
> auch wenn es vitamin*C* heisst,



Weiß ich doch. Ersten war spät, denke aber eher, dass die Autokorrektur zugeschlagen hat.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. März 2015)

Bei dem Bell Super habe ich jetzt schon öfters gehört, dass die beiden Inserts links und rechts die Passform negativ beeinträchtigen - so auch bei mir. Ohne war es nochmal besser, wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir der IXS Trail immer noch besser gepasst hat. Aber er ist noch akzeptabel, und den Kinnschutz möchte ich nicht mehr missen, auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht so harte Sachen fahre. Eine Gesichtsbremsung nach einem Drop kann auch da unangenehm werden, bei einem Mitfahrer erlebt...


----------



## dragonjackson (9. März 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss einem der Bell Super halt auch passen und bei mir war das beim "normalen" Modell nicht der Fall. Ich fand ihn unbequem und auch nicht perfekt für einen 58er Kopf. Deshalb wurde es bei mir der TLD A1.



Witzigerweise hatte ich den Bell Super (ohne 2R) mit meinem 59er Kopf in M und in L da. 
M saß wirklich sehr knapp, denke im Sommer auf der Tour könnte er scheuern/drücken anfangen.
L hatte ich behalten, aber der baut dermaßen dick/groß auf... überlege ihn wieder zu verkaufen. Finde es schade, dass die wirklich so wenig Überlappung einberechnen... v.a. da es andere Helme scheinbar schaffen (bei einem Bruchteil des Preises).


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. März 2015)

Ich versteh das auch nicht. Entweder die Überlappung könnte größer sein oder es könnte 4 Modellgrößen geben. S, M, L und XL.
Schätze die Firmen scheuen den Aufwand eine dritte Helmform zu gießen - den Stoff bei Hosen/Jacken etwas länger zu lassen ist halt einfacher...


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Hat schon jemand den King Carapax daheim? Ist der Kinnbügel tasächlich über die Schrauben zu montieren oder haben die bei der ewig langen Lieferzeit da etwas geändert?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juli 2015)

Schrauben ist doch eh total doof - macht kein Mensch unterwegs. Anhalten, Schrauben rauskramen, Werkzeug rauskramen, mit Werkzeug fixieren, Werkzeug verstauen und weiterfahren....Die Lösung vom Bell ist schon super.


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Natürlich. Es könnte ja aber sein, dass bei Alpina die Auslieferung so lange gedauert hat, weil sie noch was an dem Konzept geändert haben. Der Bell Super passt mir nicht, Alpina Helme dagegen schon. Jetzt hätte ich eben noch gehofft, dass bei Alpina die Befestigung überarbeitet worden ist. Außerdem gibt es keine Fotos der neu ausgelieferten Helme, überall nur die Modellzeichnung oder Fotos von der Messe. Un da war es wohl auch erst ein Prototyp. Daher auch meine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (20. Juli 2015)

Vlt bringt der dann zukünftig bessere Passform: http://enduro-mtb.com/en/first-look-uvex-jakkyl-hde-and-finale-two-new-enduro-helmets/


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Na also, die Konkurrenz schläft doch nicht...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Juli 2015)

Allerdings heißt es auch hier "einhaken und mit zwei Schrauben fixieren". Vielleicht brauchen alle Hersteller so lange weil Sie nach einer Alternative für die Schrauben suchen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Es schaut aber so aus als ob die Schrauben dauerhaft am Kinnbügel befestigt wären und schnell fixiert sind.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (20. Juli 2015)

Beim Uvex scheinen es immerhin werkzeuglose Schrauben zu sein. Mal schauen, wie es dann final aussieht mit der Handhabung.

Vlt sollte man dazu einen Alternativthread eröffnen "MET Parachute Alternativen"


----------



## Pintie (20. Juli 2015)

ideen für schraubenlos gibt es ja...
nur lieferbar ist nichts
http://vecnum.com/produkte/splithelm/design-studie/


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Juli 2015)

Naja...auf einen Vecnum Helm werde ich nicht auch noch warten...bis der kommt brauche ich vermutlich eher einen Rollstuhl...


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Zum Alpina King Carapax habe ich noch nicht viel gelesen.


...


Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den King Carapax daheim? Ist der Kinnbügel tasächlich über die Schrauben zu montieren oder haben die bei der ewig langen Lieferzeit da etwas geändert?



Mein Kumpel hat ihn sich bestellt und mir heute, etwas schmunzelnd, vorbei gebracht...

Erster Eindruck:
Der Kinnbügel sieht nicht besonders vertrauenerweckend aus und lässt sich mit der bloßen Hand zusammendrücken. Der Bell Super 2R ist ein Panzer dagegen!
Zudem wirkt der ganze Helm, wie aus Teilen zusammengeschustert.
Habe selbst den normalen Carapax und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Der King C. wirkt im Vergleich wie ein Prototyp, der noch fertigstellt werden muss.
Fazit: Wer einen leichten Fullface sucht, sollte sich andere Modelle anschauen! Wer nur die Fullface-Optik braucht, kann sich den King C. gerne anschauen.
Hier noch zwei Bilder, die meine Einschätzung für euch etwas ersichtlicher machen sollten:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2015)

Ist vielleicht genau das Quäntchen mehr Schutz das man braucht, wenn man sich beim Trailballern mal auf die Nase legt.
Evtl. kann man den Bügel beim King einfach immer dran lassen? Auch bei längerer Tour mit nur wenigen oder auch nur einer haarigen Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

Schürfwunden wird er vermutlich verhindern.
Dennoch würde ich bei ordentlichen Downhill-Passagen, eine FF vorziehen.
Außerdem würde es mich nerven, mit dem Teil überall herumzufahren.
Sieht irgendwie bescheuert aus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2015)

Tja, Stolz oder Zähne weg....


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

Naja, der Parachute hätte mir schon besser gefallen. Sieht robuster aus und hat zumindest die ASTM-Norm erfüllt.
Von einer Slalom-Zertifizierung habe ich reichlich wenig... Leider biegen sich die Bäume im Wald eher selten wie die Slalom-Stangen auf der Ski-Piste...

PS: Die schlechte Lieferbarkeit und deine Eindrücke, haben mich aber vom Parachute abrücken lassen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2015)

Ich persönlich brauche halt keinen FF-Light Helm. Wenn ich Touren fahre dann mit Enduro-Helm und wenn ich DH fahre dann mit richtigem FF. Enduro-Rennen sind nicht so mein Ding...

Für alles was zwischen AM-Tour und Downhill liegt könnte der King interessant sein, wenn man ihn vernünftig mit Bügel fahren kann - er also auch noch entsprechend leicht ist. 750g wie beim MET will ich nicht unbedingt 3 Std. mit mir rumschleppen.

Ansonsten wäre der BELL Super 2R richtig gut, weil der Bügel was kann und er auch schnell werkzeuglos zu installieren ist. Leider passt er mir insgesamt nicht so doll, dass ich ihn als Alternative zu meinem A1 regelmäßig nutzen wollte.


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Für alles was zwischen AM-Tour und Downhill liegt könnte der King interessant sein, wenn man ihn vernünftig mit Bügel fahren kann - er also auch noch entsprechend leicht ist.


Gewicht liegt laut Hersteller, bei 400G. Könnte ich morgen nochmal nachmessen.


kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> 750g wie beim MET will ich nicht unbedingt 3 Std. mit mir rumschleppen.


Gutes Argument. 


kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre der BELL Super 2R richtig gut, weil der Bügel was kann und er auch schnell werkzeuglos zu installieren ist. Leider passt er mir insgesamt nicht so doll, dass ich ihn als Alternative zu meinem A1 regelmäßig nutzen wollte.


Geht mir genauso...
Allerdings sitzt auch der Bell, niemals wie ein echter FF. Leider...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. September 2015)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Allerdings sitzt auch der Bell, niemals wie ein echter FF. Leider...



Trotzdem würde ich ihn dem King vorziehen, wenn er insgesamt besser sitzen würde. Hatt ihn ja da und der Bügel ist echt schnell drum gemacht und hält vermutlich wesentlich mehr aus wie der vom King. Allerdings rutscht er durch das Verschlussystem am Hinterkopf bei Aufprall nach oben. Keine Ahnung was da an Schutz übrig bleibt. ABER immerhin mehr wie beim King....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich ihn dem King vorziehen, wenn er insgesamt besser sitzen würde. Hatt ihn ja da und der Bügel ist echt schnell drum gemacht und hält vermutlich wesentlich mehr aus wie der vom King.


Klar! Deshalb sagte ich auch, dass der Bell im Vergleich wie ein Panzer ist.


kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Allerdings rutscht er durch das Verschlussystem am Hinterkopf bei Aufprall nach oben. Keine Ahnung was da an Schutz übrig bleibt. ABER immerhin mehr wie beim King....


Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass der (King) Carapax das Heck tiefer gezogen hat. Ist sicher auch ein nicht zu verachtender Vorteil.
Der Bell ist hinten etwas kurz geraten. Gerade für einen Semi-Fullface...


----------



## sb9999 (22. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze diesen Thread nochmal um das Thema "Light-Fullface" oder leichter Helm mit Kinnschutz wiederzubeleben.
Ich hatte die Tage den Bell und den Alpina King Carapax aufm Kopf. Den Met finde ich leider nirgends.

Der Bell gefiel mir nicht wirklich, zu schwer, Sitz, komischer Kinnschutz genau vorm Mund der das atmen hemmt, fast nen echter Fullface. 
Der Alpina allerdings saß top, schön leicht und hatte genau die Art Kinnschutz die ich mir vorstelle. Leicht unterhalb des Mundes und kaum gepolstert so das er die Atmung überhaupt nicht behindert und auf Touren getragen werden kann.

Allerdings frage ich mich ob er mir wirklich den Schutz biete den ich such und da kommt ihr ins Spiel.

Ich bin ein klassischer Trail Fahrer. Das sind also immer Touren und je nach Lust und Laune geht das Spectrum der Trails von XC und flow bis Enduro und ordentlich steil/felsig. Gleiches gilt für die genutzten Räder, von Hardtail bis Trail-Fully (aktuell ein Banshee Phantom). Helme wechsle ich je nach Einsatz. Für die härteren Sachen nehm ich derzeit nen Giro Feature.

Bei den steilen, felsigen Sachen könnte ein leichter Fullface nicht schaden. Dazu gibt es bei uns in der Gegend jetzt immer mehr flowtrails, Trailparks und es gibt einige von Vereinen gebaute leichtere Downhills mit schönen Einsteiger-Sprüngen. Also optimal zum üben. Hier gilt aber für viele Fullface Pflicht. Richtige ernsthafte Downhills und heftige Sprünge werde ich nie machen, aus dem Alter bin ich einfach raus. Gerade die flowtrails verleiten aber zu höheren bis sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten und da würde mehr Schutz sicher gut tun, gleiches gilt für sehr felsige trails.

Die Frage ist halt reicht ein Helm wie der Alpina da aus? Oder ist der Kinnschutz mehr Gimmick als Schutz und bietet gegenüber meinem feature keinen Mehrwert? Was meint ihr?


Danke & Gruß

Jens


----------



## hulster (22. November 2015)

Das ist einfach ne Frage des akzeptierten Restrisikos. Mein Fahrprofil sieht ähnlich aus. Ich ziehe den MET an, wenn ich in Park gehe, Finale fahre , oder auch in meiner Gegend BEWUSST etwas heftigere Strecken trainiere.
Normale Tour gibt es normalen Helm - wenn es dann mal etwas heftigere Trails zwischendurch gibt, dann einfach Fahrweise anpassen. Man muss nicht immer am Limit kratzen.
Gründe für nen FF:

-	Geschwindigkeit - mit der werden die Folgen eines Sturzes heftiger
-	Viele Steine - damit steigt das Risiko für die Kauleiste
-	Viele Enge Bäume, da schlägt man dann schon mal ungewollt mit dem Kopf ein (ok ungewollt ist es immer )

Man kann nicht jedes Risiko vermeiden. Im Gegenteil viel Schutzaufrüstung verleitet zu mehr Risiko

Ich ziehe mittlerweile bewusst weniger an, um die Fahrsicherheit zu erhöhen und so zu fahren, dass ich jederzeit alles unter Kontrolle habe.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich langsam unterwegs bin. Meine Sturzhäufigkeit ist deutlich gesunken.


----------



## sb9999 (23. November 2015)

Danke für dein Feedback, so ähnlich habe ich mir das auch zusammen argumentiert. Das mit der Schutzausrüstung kenne ich vom (Ski)freeriden - Stichwort: Airbagrucksack.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (31. August 2016)

Hallo ich will hier mal ein Statement abgeben. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mir beide vorderen Schneidezähne ausgeschlagen.
Da Zahnersatz bekanntlich heut zu Tage teuer ist, habe ich mir den Parachute gekauft.

Ich bin damit auf dem Pumptrack und auf dem Dirtrad unterwegs, sowie Trails in den Alpen mit viel Steinen usw. Außerdem war ich schon im Park damit, wobei ich hierfür mittlerweile den Troy Lee Helm bevorzuge. Der vermittelt mehr Sicherheit. Bei uns gibt es viele Hometrails mit kleineren Sprüngen und Drops bei denen man wieder selber hochkurbeln muss. Hier fahre ich den Met auch oft.
Ich bin jetzt kein schlechter Fahrer und habe gute Sprungtechnik, und trotzdem ist ein Kinnschutz gut finde ich.

Leider sorgt der Helm bei Bike Kollegen oft für Gelächter.
Aussagen wie: "Äh wegen den kleinen Sprüngen (3 Meter weit) brauchst doch keine Fullface Helm" hab ich leider schon öfter gehört.
Oder "das ist doch nur ein Pumptrack"
Finde ich doof und leider passiert gerade bei kleineren oder schlecht gebauten Sprüngen im Wald oft was.
Außerdem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen das sich Fullface Helme wie der Met im Enduro nicht durchsetzen.
Irgenwie sind die Helme Uncool oder so.

Ich finde auch bei Alpinen Trails so einen Helm sinnvoll. Mit dem Unterkiefer auf Steinen bremsen ist nicht soooo geil finde ich.

Ich hatte bisher den Helm noch nie "gebraucht" im Sinne eines Sturzes, bin aber schon ziemlich sicherer unterwegs, rein vom Gefühl her.
Von der Belüftung her ist der Met kaum zu unterscheiden vom Halbschalen Giro den ich noch habe.


----------



## hulster (31. August 2016)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Hallo ich will hier mal ein Statement abgeben. Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mir beide vorderen Schneidezähne ausgeschlagen.
> Da Zahnersatz bekanntlich heut zu Tage teuer ist, habe ich mir den Parachute gekauft.
> 
> Ich bin damit auf dem Pumptrack und auf dem Dirtrad unterwegs, sowie Trails in den Alpen mit viel Steinen usw. Außerdem war ich schon im Park damit, wobei ich hierfür mittlerweile den Troy Lee Helm bevorzuge. Der vermittelt mehr Sicherheit. Bei uns gibt es viele Hometrails mit kleineren Sprüngen und Drops bei denen man wieder selber hochkurbeln muss. Hier fahre ich den Met auch oft.
> ...



Tja - du hast die Erfahrung halt schon gemacht. Ich sehe das ähnlich wie du.
Ich setze ihn halt im Park und auf steinigen Trails ein. Aber am Baum landen kann durchaus auch Zähne kosten.
Es ist halt immer ne Risiko-Abwegung. Also scheiß drauf was die anderen sagen, solange du dich wohl fühlst.
Zur Belüftung. Hier kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen. Die ist definitiv nicht wie ne Halbschale.
Ja - deutlich besser als die meisten anderen FF, aber insbesondere der Kinnbügel sorgt doch für "Windschatten". Das merke ich im Gesicht schon recht deutlich.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. November 2016)

Richtig, scheiß drauf was andere sagen.
Ein Freund von mir hat sich ebenfalls die Frontzähne auf einem regulären Trail ausgeschlagen, seit dem fahren 3 in unserer Truppe den MET, inklusive ich selbst.
Am Anfang wurde man manchmal etwas schräg angeschaut. Mittlerweile hab ich schon 2 weitere getroffen die ihn Fahren, einer sogar ganz locker am XC Hardtail.
Auch am Wochenende bin ich an einer technischen Stelle bei sehr geringem Tempo gestürzt, einfach dumm gelaufen und mit dem Gesicht frontal auf einen dicken Stein, Dank MET, nichts passiert. Mit Halbschale wären wohl die Zähne und der Unterkiefer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.
Mittlerweile hab ich ihn mir komplett mattschwarz lackiert und nun bekomme ich Komplimente daß der Helm gefällt.


----------



## vitaminc (16. November 2016)

Wie sind denn die Reaktionen der Wanderer wenn man mit nem FF die Trails runterkommt?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (16. November 2016)

In den Schweizer Alpen z.b. ist das den Wanderern ziemlich wurschd. Zumindest in den Bike "Konsum Torurismus " Regionen wie Lenzerheide.
Im Fürther Stadtwald hat mich auch noch Keiner schief angeschaut....
Vielleicht etwas verwundert aber mehr nicht.


----------



## vitaminc (16. November 2016)

Leider kann man die Schweizer Alpen nicht auf alle anderen Gebiete übertragen. Die Frage ist also, wie reagieren die Wanderer in den angespannten Regionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (16. November 2016)

"Ihr seht aus wie aus Star Wars" hatte ich mal als Reaktion hier in Heidelberg (durchaus eine angespannte Region inklusive Drahtseil auf einem Trail). 
Ansonsten habe ich mit dem Bell Super 2R eigentlich keine weiteren Reaktionen mitbekommen. Das Wichtigste ist sowieso immer langsam machen und Hallo sagen. Viele grüßen hier zwar erst gar nicht zurück, aber das war mit Halbschale auch schon so. Auch da konnte ich keine Veränderung fest stellen.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. November 2016)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Leider kann man die Schweizer Alpen nicht auf alle anderen Gebiete übertragen. Die Frage ist also, wie reagieren die Wanderer in den angespannten Regionen?


Keine Probleme in Ba-Wü, denn sowohl der Met Parachute oder der Airoh SE 101, den ich inzwischen habe, hat ein so tiefes und schmales Kinnteil, daß das Gesicht gut zu sehen ist. Problematischer finde ich da verspiegelte MX-Brillen, die ziehe ich nur im Park an und finde sie an einem normalen AM-Helm oder eben am Parachute und Co. ohnehin unschön, soviel Staub gibt es bei uns nicht... oder man nimmt eine MX-Brille mit klarer Scheibe.
Ein "echter" FF-Helm aus Volllaminat und mit hohem Kinnschutz samt Sonnenbrille bedeckt das Gesicht natürlich nahezu vollständig, den brauche ich aber auf Haustrails mit Wandereranteil nicht.

Den Met Parachute habe ich sehr viel getragen, leider hielt das Gelpolster an der Stirn nicht lange, obwohl ich den Helm vorm auf- und absetzen immer "aufgedreht" habe, also nicht über den Kopf gezerrt habe. Entsprechende Parachute-Ersatzgelpolster fand ich nicht aber ein Universalsatz für Methelme, da war das Gelpolster dabei. Inzwischen ist mein Parachute etwas "verbeult" und als würdiger Ersatz habe ich mir den sehr leichten und festen Airoh SE 101 gekauft, der zwar kaum bekannt ist, aber Airoh baut sehr gute MX-Helme. Leider ist der SE 101 recht teuer aber ich fand einen um nahezu die Hälfte reduzierten im Ausverkauf. Mir paßt er noch etwas besser als der Parachute, der etwas "drahtig" saß, aber o.k. Der Airoh sitzt fast wie ein richtiger FF aber ist so leicht und luftig.
Auf meinen Kopf paßt der Bell Super überhaupt nicht, wenn er in der Länge paßt, kann ich rechts und links eine Hand hineinschieben, er ist viel zu breit für mich. Darum fahre ich inzwischen lieber die leichten und gut belüfteten FF-Helme mit festem aber dafür schmalen Kinnteil auf den wirklich steilen Trails am Hausberg.


----------



## AdvChris (14. Mai 2017)

Hi, ich knüpfe Mal hier an.

Habe mir gestern am Canadian Trail in Freiburg zwei Zähne ausgeschlagen, als ich mir Halbschale und leider zu schnell für meine Fähigkeiten an einem Recht großen Stein vor einem kleinen Drop mit dem Vorderrad hängen geblieben bin und OTB ging. Erster Eindruck: hätte (noch) schlimmer sein können...

Jetzt muss natürlich als erste Reaktion ein FF her, bei dem ich zum Hochtreten, Hardtail-Tour etc das Kinnteil abnehmen kann. Ich bin auf den Super3R gestoßen und finde den interessant. Werde ihn wohl Mal bestellen in zwei Größen und schauen, welche bzw ob eine gut passt.

Meine eigentliche Frage an diejenigen, die einen Helm mit abnehmbaren Bügel haben: was macht ihr damit Berg hoch? Ich trete oft 400-600hm am Stück, da will ich nicht die ganze Zeit beim Atmen behindert werden. Einen Rucksack trage ich auch häufig nicht, da ich einen Rückenprotektor separat trage und alles wichtige auf dem Trail im Rahmen vom Specialized verschwindet (SWAT Door am Speci Enduro).

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder gute Ideen?

Danke vorab und zahnlose Grüße ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Mai 2017)

Autsch! Gute Besserung (Reparatur )! Die Angst vor genau sowas hat mich damals auch zum Bell Super2 greifen lassen.
Das ist zwar hier eigentlich der falsche Thread dafür, weil der MET kein abnehmbares Kinnteil hat, aber ohne Rucksack wirst du einen Kinnbügel schlecht verstauen können. Für kurze Strecken kann man sich den auch um den Hals oder Lenker klemmen, aber für mehr als 10 Minuten ist das nix.


----------



## hulster (14. Mai 2017)

AdvChris schrieb:


> Hi, ich knüpfe Mal hier an.
> 
> Habe mir gestern am Canadian Trail in Freiburg zwei Zähne ausgeschlagen, als ich mir Halbschale und leider zu schnell für meine Fähigkeiten an einem Recht großen Stein vor einem kleinen Drop mit dem Vorderrad hängen geblieben bin und OTB ging. Erster Eindruck: hätte (noch) schlimmer sein können...
> 
> ...



Das du keinen Rucksack trägst, ist natürlich blöd. Weil gute Rucksäcke mit Protektoren auch Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Helm und weitere Protektoren haben. Da kann dann der Helm komplett Bergauf am Rucksack bleiben.
Sonst dann halt wirklich einen mit abnehmbaren Bügel nehmen, wie den Bell.


----------



## AdvChris (14. Mai 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Das du keinen Rucksack trägst, ist natürlich blöd. Weil gute Rucksäcke mit Protektoren auch Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Helm und weitere Protektoren haben. Da kann dann der Helm komplett Bergauf am Rucksack bleiben.
> Sonst dann halt wirklich einen mit abnehmbaren Bügel nehmen, wie den Bell.


Das ist mir klar. Ich habe auch einen Rucksack inkl Protektor etc, aber für den Hausrunde und kürzere 2-3 h Touren, vor allem wie bspw hier in Freiburg, will ich eben keinen Rucksack mitnehmen, weil mir das viel angenehmer ist.
Einen FF mit festem Kinnbügel habe ich auch bereits. Aber die Hausrunde damit pedalieren ist nicht so supi ;-)


----------



## hulster (14. Mai 2017)

AdvChris schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Ich habe auch einen Rucksack inkl Protektor etc, aber für den Hausrunde und kürzere 2-3 h Touren, vor allem wie bspw hier in Freiburg, will ich eben keinen Rucksack mitnehmen, weil mir das viel angenehmer ist.
> Einen FF mit festem Kinnbügel habe ich auch bereits. Aber die Hausrunde damit pedalieren ist nicht so supi ;-)



Dann halt Bell


----------



## Tingltanglbob (14. Mai 2017)

Giro Switchblade oder der Uvex Jekyl oder der neue Fox ohne abnehmbares Kinnteil aber luftig. Met Parachute fahre ich und den Giro Switchblade. Beide soweit ganz gut. Der Giro ist variabler.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Mai 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Dann halt Bell


Aber wo willst du denn den Kinnbügel ohne Rucksack hinpacken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdvChris (15. Mai 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Aber wo willst du denn den Kinnbügel ohne Rucksack hinpacken?


Ich will ja niemandem blöd kommen, der es gut meint, aber ich glaube hulster hat entweder mein "Problem" nicht verstanden oder kein Interesse daran, eine andere als die eigene Meinung/Überzeugung zu verstehen ;-)

No Offense, ich hoffe du (hulster) nimmst mir das nicht krumm.

Grüße


----------



## hulster (15. Mai 2017)

AdvChris schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemandem blöd kommen, der es gut meint, aber ich glaube hulster hat entweder mein "Problem" nicht verstanden oder kein Interesse daran, eine andere als die eigene Meinung/Überzeugung zu verstehen ;-)
> 
> No Offense, ich hoffe du (hulster) nimmst mir das nicht krumm.
> 
> Grüße



Doch habe ich, aber den Kinnbügel kannste irgendwie mit nem Klett-, Gummiband oder was auch immer am Lenker festmachen. Da reicht schon fast das drüberlegen. Wer halt keine Rucksack tragen will.... muss ein wenig kreativ sein.
Allerdings kann ich noch an einen Helm mit Kinnbügel erinnern, der eher wie so nen Drahtgestell aussah.
Davon ab ist nen MET oder Bell mit deinem FF wahrscheinlich nicht vergleichbar. Die Belüftung ist schon deutlich besser.
Ob es passt wirst du vielleicht mal ausprobieren müssen.

EDIT: Sonst schau dir auch noch mal den neuen Fox Proframe an.


----------

